
Life in Raqqa, Capital of ISIS - antoviaque
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/22/world/middleeast/isis-wives-and-enforcers-in-syria-recount-collaboration-anguish-and-escape.html
======
justboxing
Islamic State is like a 6th Century Medieval Arabia broadcasting it's Reality
Horror Shows on 21st Century technology - HD videos and live internet.

If you really want to know what life in Raqqa is like, head over to
[http://www.raqqa-sl.com/en/](http://www.raqqa-sl.com/en/) the official
website of the "Raqqa Is Being Slaughtered Silently" a campaign launched by a
group of non-violent activists in Raqqa to expose the atrocities committed by
The regime of Bashar Al-Assad and terrorist extremist group ” the Islamic
State of Iraq and Syria ISIS toward the civilian populations if the city.

